# Beckhoff mit ext. LCD Display



## Tho-Gra (18 April 2010)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

Da ich neu hier bin möchte ich mich in ein paar Worten vorstellen.
Ich bin Thomas, 20 Jahre alt und bin momentan Azubi als Elektroniker Automatisierungstechniker in einer Automobilzuliefererfirma.

Hobbymäßig setzte ich mich auch mit der Elektrotechnik auseinander.
Nun habe ich folgende Frage,

Kann man so ein Display, an einer Beckhoff anschließen und betreiben?

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTE0OTc4OTk-/Bauelemente/Aktiv/Displays/LCD_Datavision_DG_12232.html

MfG

Thomas


----------



## Christian_EWW (19 April 2010)

Hallo Thomas.

Jain, grundsätzlich ist es möglich ein derartiges Display an einer Beckhoff SPS zu betreiben, die KL2124 wäre dafür geeignet.
Aber du wirst nur eine sehr langsame Ansteuerung des Displays erreichen, da du mit jeden SPS- Zyklus nur ein Byte ans Display schicken kannst und der SED Kontroller einiges an Daten benötigt um was anzuzeigen, ausserdem wird die Software auch nicht ohne.
Wenn du ein Display anschliessen willst und der Aufwand halbwegs in Grenzen gehalten werden soll, dann würde ich ein reines Text Display verwenden, die lassen sich leichter Steuern und haben den Zeichensatz schon integriert, du brauchst dann nur mehr sagen, welches Zeichen es wo anzeigen soll.
Einen schnellen Seitenaufbau erreichst du damit aber immer noch nicht, dazu würde ich die Daten der SPS mittels serieller Schnittstelle an einen Mikrokontroller schicken, der das Display ansteuert oder ein Display mit serieller Schnittstelle verwenden (ist aber teurer).

Christian


----------



## Tho-Gra (19 April 2010)

Gibt es hier ein Thread wo das einer bereits mit so einem Display gemacht haben? Ein Textdisplay würde mit reichen aber ich wüsste nicht wie ich was machen müsste :-( würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen 

Thomas


----------



## Christian_EWW (19 April 2010)

Hallo Thomas.

Grundsätzlich wird man eine Schrittfolge programmieren müssen, in der die einzelnen Befehle nach und nach an das Display gesendet werden.
Je nach Anzeigewunsch muß dann die Schrittkette angepasst werden, damit die richtigen Befehle gesendet werden.
Hier mal ein paar Links zu Infos über den Kontroller (der oder Kompatible sind in fast allen Textdisplays zu finden):
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/HD44780
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD44780
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/63673/HITACHI/HD44780.html

Da wartet viel Arbeit auf dich.

Christian


----------



## Blockmove (19 April 2010)

Hallo thomas,

theoretisch geht es. Da es aber ein vollgrafisches Display ohne grosse eigene Intelligenz ist, musst du z.B. eigene Zeichensätze definieren.
Alles in allem eine sehr aufwendige Geschichte.

Zum Basteln sind die EDIP eher geeignet ... aber halt leider um einiges teuerer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hellrazz (19 April 2010)

hi
kann jemand mir sagen wie ich in diese Forum ein neue Frage schreiben kann.
Bei manche Forums gibt (neue Thema erstellen)   wie funktioniert hier


danke an alle


----------



## MasterOhh (19 April 2010)

hellrazz schrieb:


> hi
> kann jemand mir sagen wie ich in diese Forum ein neue Frage schreiben kann.
> Bei manche Forums gibt (neue Thema erstellen)   wie funktioniert hier
> 
> ...



So einen Button gibt hier auch


----------



## cas (19 April 2010)

hallo,
ich hab mal eine Text-Display angesteuert mit nur einem digitalem Ausgang. Dahinter war dann ein Atmega8 und hat "übersetzt".
Gesamt hat das 0,7 Sekunden gedauert für insgesamt 2x16 Zeichen.

MfG CAS


----------



## Oberchefe (19 April 2010)

Sowas: http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTc2OT.../Displays/LC_Display_RAPISTAN_1FSM563773.html

könnte an der (hoffentlich vorhandenen)  RS232-Schnittstelle funktionieren. Dafür ist aber auch eine Programmierung erforderlich. Wenn's teurer sein darf:
http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/Bediengeraet-grafikfaehig-LCD-Display-WBG12864.html

Funktioniert über ModBus-Protokoll. Das kann ebenfalls über RS232 realisiert werden.


----------



## Tho-Gra (19 April 2010)

Ich merke das es anspruchsvoller ist als ich dachte 

Hauptsächlich hatte ich mir Gedacht gehabt dort einfach ein Menü erstellen zu können um einfach mit 4 Tasten hoch runter, rechts links durch ein Textbasiertes Menü steuern könnte... aber leider scheint dies nicht einfach zu sein... nun interessiert mich natürlich wie kann man mit nur einem einzigen Digitalen Ausgang ein Text "verfassen" ? Ist doch nur 1 oder 0 ???

Grüße

Thomas

Freue mich über jede Antwort 

Edit : Mal so nebenbei :-D alles soll in ein Auto eingebaut werden... somit kommt ein "Industrie" (also Monstergroßes Display) nicht in Frage... so ein zweizeiliges mit 16 Zeichen reicht mir


----------



## hellrazz (20 April 2010)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> So einen Button gibt hier auch




sag mir bitte bitte wo ich dieses Knopf finden kann oder ich werde Selbstmord  beginnen:razz:


----------



## iwan (20 April 2010)

da!

lustiges deutsch ;-)

Gruss
Iwan


----------



## hellrazz (20 April 2010)

Danke für schnelle Antwort.
Aber ich habe es trotz dem  nicht gefunden. Vielleicht habe ich Java Problem.


----------



## Verpolt (20 April 2010)

klicke z.B. ins HMI-forum----> dann erscheint aus heiterem Himmel "neues Thema"


----------



## hellrazz (20 April 2010)

Danke. Danke.
Jetzt kann ich auch meine Geschichte hier schreiben


----------



## Oberchefe (20 April 2010)

> nun interessiert mich natürlich wie kann man mit nur einem einzigen  Digitalen Ausgang ein Text "verfassen" ? Ist doch nur 1 oder 0 ???


Beim USB beispielsweise gibt es quasi auch nur einen "Ausgang", man kann Informationen übertragen indem man eine bestimmte Abfolge von 1en und 0en schickt.

Wenn es für's Auto sein soll: was soll damit gemacht werden? Evtl. ist da auch ein kleiner PIC http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=2;L...wQARwAAAf-aNEc2765dad9597619ddbfa3a65ea78912f sinnvoller, da kann man ein Display von Pollin ansteuern (glaube der 2. Link war sowas).


----------



## cas (21 April 2010)

do mußt die Daten seriell rüberschicken.

wenn du ein A schickst ist das gleich dem Wert 65 B=66 C=66 usw.

eine 65  ist binär (8bit) =01000001 als 64 +1

also schickst du 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 rüber und hast den wert 65
Nur einsen und nullen !

bei 2x16 Zeichen sind das dann 2*16*8=256 bits.

fertig...

MfG CAS


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2010)

cas schrieb:


> do mußt die Daten seriell rüberschicken.
> 
> fertig...


 
Sooo einfach ist nun auch wieder nicht.
Wenn du nur einen einzelnen Ausgang hast, dann brauchst du erstmal mal ein Timing-Protokoll. Sonst weiss dein Partner nämlich erstmal gar nicht, was eine eine 1 und was eine 0 ist und auch nicht, wann die Übertragung startet.
Das ganze programmierst du sicherlich nicht in 10 min. herunter.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## cas (21 April 2010)

richtig...
in 10 Minuten nicht, aber 1 Tag sollte reichen.

Wie die Syncronität sein wird, ist dem Programmierer überlassen.

Ber der RS232 geschieht die Sync mittels Zeit. Man könnte aber auch per Manchaster codieren, oder das Sync-Flag mit in Protokoll "schmuggeln" oder auch einen 2. Ausgang nutzen.

Habe das nicht angesprochen, weil es zu viele Möglichkeiten gibt.

Ich habe das Sync-Flag ins Protokoll reingeschmuggelt, da ich nur eine Ader frei hatte.

MfG CAS


----------



## Christian_EWW (21 April 2010)

Nimm 2 Drähte und mach das Ganze per SPI, damit ersparst du dir viel Arbeit und Probleme oder noch leichter und schneller per RS232.


----------



## Tho-Gra (21 April 2010)

Ich habe eine Beckhoff BX8000 und möchte damit die innen Beleuchtung meines Autos, die Tagfahrlichter und einige andere kleinigkeiten Steuern.
Natürlich wird jetzt der ein oder andere rum motzen das ich so eine Steuerung für sowas kleines nehme und so weiter... aber ich hatte diese SPS günstig ersteigert und möhte es einfach erstmal dort einbauen da ich keine andere Verwendung mehr habe.

Die Verschiendenen Modi würde ich dann über den Text einstellen wollen...
Also mit 5 Taster ( Rechts, Links, Hoch, Runter, OK)

Aber wie ich jetzt ein Display über RS232 anschließe und Programmiere... das weiß ich nicht :-(


----------



## Christian_EWW (22 April 2010)

Hallo.

Ganz ehrlich, mach sowas per Mikrokontroller (AVR), such mal im Internet nach BASCOM, ist einfach zu lernen und man hat schnell Erfolge.
Eine MCU basierende Lösung hat gegenüber einer SPS viele Vorteile:


kleiner
weniger Stromverbrauch
benötigt keine 24V
kann problemlos ein LCD ansteuern (fertige Befehle)

Christian


----------



## cas (22 April 2010)

stimmt...

BASCOM macht das perfekt.

LCD Ansteuerung sehr easy, Grafikdisplay ein bißchen aufwendiger, sieht dann aber super aus. Eventuell sogar ein farbiges Grafikdisplay.

Ich hatte mal einen Link auf einen Shop, der hat für (glaub ich) ca. 90 Euro ein Farb-Toucghscreen mit Atmega drauf verkauft. Hatte bestimmt 3 Zoll.

Wenns hilft, such ich den Shop nochmal raus.

MfG CAS


----------



## Christian_EWW (22 April 2010)

Meinst du http://www.display3000.de ?

Christian


----------



## cas (22 April 2010)

jupp, datt is es


----------



## tugsi (1 Juni 2010)

Christian_EWW schrieb:


> Meinst du http://www.display3000.de ?
> 
> Christian



Ich klink mich hier mal rein 
Kann ich diese Displays da auch mit einer Beckhoff ansteuern oder auch mit einer S7?
Ich suche momentan einen preisgünstigen Ersatz für OPs, möchte mir in Zukunft ein Display als Zusatzanzeige und Steuerung in einem Raum hinhängen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cas (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du so ein Display benutzt, mußt du aber 2 Sachen Programmieren.
1.) Die SPS
2.) Den Controller, der das Display steuert.

Dazwischen wirst du die ein Protokoll ausdenken müssen und eine Schnittstelle definieren. Gut und einfach ist RS485.

Das Protokoll ist halt aufwändig.

Wenn die SPS auch noch die grafische Bearbeitung übernehmen soll, also knallhart die Grafik rüberschickt, dauerts entsrechend lange. Besser wäre ein eigener Befehlssatz ähnlich html oder so.

Man könnter auch die SPS als Websever laufen lassen und der Controller holt sich, falls er Ethernet kann, die Infos wie ein Webclient ab. Dat wäre jut.

MfG CAS


----------



## tugsi (5 Juni 2010)

OK, das war mir schon klar, wobei ich nicht die Grafik von der SPS schicken lassen würde, sondern gern schon im Display drin.

Es soll halt für einen Wohnraum eine Anzeige für die aktuellen Daten sein (zB Raumtemperatur, Uhrzeit etc.), gleichzeitig EInstellung für Rolladentimer, Raumtemp., Lichtsteuerung .. und vielleicht noch als Highlight, Auswahl von Musik vom Mediaserver (aber das steht noch in Ferner Zukunft).

Ich könnte das alles mit nen kleinen Touch-TFT und hinterhängenden PC machen (mit WinCC zB drauf), aber ich vermute den Strombedarf einfach zu groß, gegenüber einem kleinen Panel halt...

Hatte da an dieses hier gedacht bei Display3000:
http://www.shop.display3000.com/mik...plettmodul-atmega128-21-tft-farbdisplay2.html

Könnte man dieses benutzen, sprich Grafiken dort hinterlegen, ein Protokoll via RS485 basteln und von einer S7 und/oder Beckhoff ansprechen lassen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cas (5 Juni 2010)

hallo,

vieleicht ist das ja was ? :

http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/product/181856/BEDIENEINHTOUCH-PAN-SWWS-POS-128X64/0411035

Nicht gerade billig, sieht aber bestimmt sehr gut aus.

Da das Teil RS232 hat mittels Microprozessor ansteuern. Was er anzeigen soll, könnte die SPS im Programm machen.
Beispiel:
Zeichne Button 10,10,30,20
Schreibe Text "Hallo", 20,20
Zeichne Linie 5,10,100,33
usw.
Das wäre bestimmt super....

MfG CAS

MfG CAS


----------

